# thoughts on my swarm traps ?



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

couple of my bait boxes are 10 frame deeps. I caught one in it last year. Tom Seeleys article on this subject suggests entrances towards bottom. Some shade and facing south. Just guidelines from his research. What I followed and I had success. IMO, the 2 " is one the large side but it is probably splitting hairs. I would suggest a wire across, or even cris cross on an entrance like that to keep birds out unless the position of the frames accomplishes that. Sorry about the pics. I have a hard time with posting as well. Happy trapping
Rick


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought I'd give a picture a try. I hit "Reply," and a row of icons pops up. I then clicked on the 4th icon from the right (if you hover over it, it says 'Insert Image'). The Insert Image box then pops up and I then click on the 'From Computer' tab (top left) and then click on 'Select File' (bottom center) which then opens up my computer files where I keep my pictures. After I chose which pic I wanted, I clicked the 'Upload' button. Hope this helps you post your images! Here's an image of some of my swarm traps.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Just curious as to why white?
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/swarmtrap2.jpg
First they have to see it and then they need to have the idea of messing with it. I figure if they don’t know it is there my odds of it staying are better.
Wondering if I am better off using my drawn comb for splits or for the bait hives.
So you are not using any frames?


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Tommy...Glad you were able to get them loaded. I recently purchased a bunch of drawn comb last week and put a couple of those in my bait hives. I have 22 out so far this year. Swarm season is probably another week or two away for us. Have you had any luck yet?

Wow, minz...those are nice! I assume you are talking about kids messing with your hives? You're right...if they don't see it, they don't bother them. How many swarms are you catching there in Clackamas? Before becoming obsessed with beekeeping I used to live in Oregon City and then in Troutdale...wondering what I'm missing.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I got two swarms last year by the airport, I have a plan for this year but as you can tell by my previous post I am almost thinking of using my black comb for splits rather than trapping. I love to build and just got a couple of sheets of T1-11 siding and lumber so I may build traps or I need a hundred deep frames and same for shallows I may set up for cutting frames (really boring).
I just moved a couple of hives up out of Troutdale! I wonder if I will have to drive to the coast to collect the bees when the Columbia Gorge wind starts blowing! I am actually in Boring OR.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Minz, I really like the one with the artic camo!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Why the funky cross bar instead of a frame or comb? You can't find a 19" piece of wood?


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

odfrank said:


> Why the funky cross bar instead of a frame or comb? You can't find a 19" piece of wood?



hahaha the funky crossbar is because they always fall out. i also dropped a couple pieces of old black comb in as well as some lemongrass oil.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Tommy - I agree with odfrank. You mention that you'll be going to 8 (9) frame mediums. Why not at least be hanging medium frames in your boxes (best with drawn comb, but foundation or foundationless frames will work nice too)? This way, after you catch a swarm, you can simply pull them out of the trap and place them in your boxes. While it's nice to be able to throw the black comb on the bottom of the box (the smell helps), even better would be to at least rubber-band that comb into medium frames and hang them that way in the box. If a swarm does move in, they will attach the comb to the frame and be able to use it for brood/honey. I am only putting in a couple of frames in my bait hives. I slide them all the way one direction and hammer a 1" brad at each end of the frame closest to the middle (leaving 1/2" sticking up) so the frames lock in place and don't slide and fall down...you might give that a try.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

i totally agree buddy .

this is the only trap that i got a picture of the inside before closing it up. the rest have medium frames. and as while i said i was going with an all medium 8 frame operation...i have since gone with 10 frame and deep brood boxes. im always an undecided all over the place kinda guy


----------

